# As requested, homemade graphite crucible, and more...



## Stevious (Nov 26, 2010)

Some weeks back I discussed the Hoover & Strong melting furnace that can melt 20-50+ ounces of sterling or gold in about 4-8 minutes. It was produced by Hoover and Strong back in the 70's but apparently is no longer available. 

Someone asked for photos and I think there is a lot to be garnished by the great design of this thing so here is a slew of photos of the burner unit, the furnace, the base, the top, a crucible loaded and ready to be fired (you can see how a vortex of flame (would) surround the crucible) along with two other subjects: a two part blowtorch melting crucible that is good for an ounce or four, and a home-made graphite ingot mold that I used to use to create 1" x 1/8~" x 3" karat gold ingots which I'd break down in a mill to sheet. You can see how the two pins hold it together (one corner is broken but it still works) and how it pulls apart releasing the ingot. It is best to heat the graphite mold in an oven to 350 or 400 degrees. It can be a difficult pour as it is so thin that occasionally bubbles or voids would form in the middle of the ingot, 3/16 would be better, or filed relief slots would work.

Enjoy the photos.














Note: I have another 15-20 photos showing all elements of the furnace, with ruler for scale, burner, etc. But I am limited to 5 attachments. Do I need permission to post another three sets? Anyone interested in the rest? Please advise.

Since I have uploaded the gold chloride ampule just awhile ago I must assume that I am not allowed to post attachments here. If a moderator want's to see the entire lot of images, please pm me and I'll email them for approval.


----------



## Oz (Nov 26, 2010)

Stevious said:


> Note: I have another 15-20 photos showing all elements of the furnace, with ruler for scale, burner, etc. But I am limited to 5 attachments. Do I need permission to post another three sets? Anyone interested in the rest?



I for one, would greatly enjoy seeing the rest of your furnace pictures.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 27, 2010)

Oz said:


> Stevious said:
> 
> 
> > Note: I have another 15-20 photos showing all elements of the furnace, with ruler for scale, burner, etc. But I am limited to 5 attachments. Do I need permission to post another three sets? Anyone interested in the rest?
> ...



Me to.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 27, 2010)

Me too brother!

Pm me some, or e-mail them. 8) 

Phil


----------



## Stevious (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you people able to download the photos? 

When I look at the post I see no links. If people are able to download them, please pm me and I'll add the rest.

From my point of view, it appears that there are no links, but perhaps that is just what the poster sees?


----------



## Oz (Nov 29, 2010)

I see all of the pictures in your first post of this thread, but I see none in your second post here. Were there supposed to be any in the second post?


----------



## Stevious (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Oz, I understand now. I cannot see the links to or photographs to my own photos, but you guys can, so I'll post the rest.


----------



## Stevious (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry that I'm such a newbie about images...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent pictures there. Thanks.


----------



## Stevious (Dec 3, 2010)

Part III, one more part to come.


----------



## Stevious (Dec 3, 2010)

Odd, I posted the last 4 photos, and the system seemed to take them, but now they are not showing... I'll check back tomorrow to see if they show up, and if not, I'll repost the last photos of the burner assembly.


----------



## Stevious (Dec 3, 2010)

2nd try of the last set, the burner/blower


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice setup you have there.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice photos!. 8)


----------



## 4metals (Dec 4, 2010)

I had one of them in the '70's it was a workhorse, I routinely used it to pour up to 100 ounce fine gold bars. 

If they were still available today I'd bet there would be a market.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 4, 2010)

What is the liner made of that's not the refractory cement.


----------

